# Remington X-mark trigger adjustment



## ssmith6 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have set all my Remington 700s with the older style trigger to a lighter and crisper pull. Well i just bought a vtr with the new x-mark trigger and I pulled the action out and i read up on how to adjust the trigger. The screws are allen heads instead of standards. The pull weight screws seem to be stripped out from the factory with the 1/16" wrench spinning freely inside the screw. Has anyone had a problem with the new triggers?


----------



## jglenn (Dec 4, 2008)

might try a set of metric allens


----------



## Buzz (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you remove the glue before you tried to turn it?   Mine turned easily once I used a soldering iron to melt the epoxy.   Several folks on the net have said they stripped their screw because they didn't remove the adhesive first.


----------



## ssmith6 (Dec 4, 2008)

yes i heated the glue to remove it and before even touching the screw you could tell it was stripped.


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Remington 700 trigger adjustment*

I pulled one for my brother-in-law recently and noticed the change in trigger too.  Are the screws still in the same location as the old trigger?  Meaning, is the pull adjustment screw in the same location but allen type?

Thanks


----------

